# Zoa problem :(



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I got 2 zoas, orange and pink also a clove and a mushroom. All doing well but the pink zoa is not opening at all, the orange one is nice and open, what can b causing this?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

New tank and lack of patience  Give it a few days and see if they open up


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I am just worry thats all lol the other one is fine and they are from the same member and tank.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Give then sometime they will open, just dont touch or move them.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Ya, mine all behaved differently too. Some opened right away, others took their time. They're all fine now


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Arcteryx said:


> Ya, mine all behaved differently too. Some opened right away, others took their time. They're all fine now


I hope thats the case on mine too


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Just give it a few days and they should open up, nothing to be too worked about.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

tang daddy said:


> Just give it a few days and they should open up, nothing to be too worked about.


Lol Chris, u r texting me and writing here  Yeah i know it should b ok, i was just a bit worry but u guys are right needs time. It looks ok just doesnt open


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

one of mine took almost a month to open up!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

arash53 said:


> one of mine took almost a month to open up!


Oh wow thats a while, i just have to wait then, i got them on Monday so not even a week yet


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

Yeah zoas are a funny thing. I had a frag of it that opened for a while after getting but no growth. They then closed for about 2 months, thaught they were gonners. Finally opened up and now are spreading like crazy. Every type is different, some like high light low flow, some low light high flow etc...that's half the fun with them. Trying to find their happy place in your tank. So many types and funny names on them as well. Fire and ice (thanks Chris, opened up already looks sweet) purple people eaters, creamcicle etc.


----------

